# Need organic shirts in Virginia



## spencemtn (Jun 28, 2009)

I live in southern Va. and am looking for a wholesaler to purchase light colored organic t-shirts from any suggestions


----------



## stitcherlady (Jan 20, 2009)

Virginia Tees sells anvil organic and Atlantic Coast Cotton also sells them.


----------



## spencemtn (Jun 28, 2009)

stitcherlady said:


> Virginia Tees sells anvil organic and Atlantic Coast Cotton also sells them.


 I already deal with vats but I was hoping I could get a little more local I live near Martinsville. I could go to Hillsville, Roanoke,I'm close to North Carolina/Eden Greensboro but I would really like it more local thanks for the advice


----------

